# All Star Results



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 19, 2010)

We are happy to announce our All Star Placings with our ponies. Congratulations to all the All Star Winners !!

Good Luck in the 2010 season






*Michigan's Sox Appeal*

All Star Reserve Champion - Modern Jr. Gelding, 2 Yrs. & Younger, 44.5" & Under

Modern Gelding, Owned & Shown By an Amateur, 46" & Under - 4th Place

Modern Pleasure Gelding - 1 Yr. Old, 43" & Under - 3rd Place

*Buckeye WCF Classical Story*

Classic Model Gelding, 2 Yrs & Older, 46" & Under - 5th Place

*Snowberry Farms Jet Set*

Foundation Classic 2 Yr. Old Gelding, 41" & Under- 7th Place

(Now residing on the West Coast)


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!











I haven't seen your Modern Pleasure gelding in person. I'll have to watch for him this summer.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 25, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## picasso (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats, Scott did a great job showing the pleasure gelding!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Congrats on our All Star awards for the ponies. Both Sox and Story will be back out in the ring in 2010.

We didn't take Sox to the Urbana show this past year because I didn't have anyone to tail for Scott there, so we left him at home, I am not able to run after ponies with my condition. Scott does a great job showing the ponies and he really has a good time. We are hoping to put Sox in harness in 2011 if everything falls into place by then see how things go.


----------

